# Can we hack it?!



## emsa (May 5, 2015)

I would really appreciate some advice on our current circumstances and prospective plan to introduce a Vizlsa into our lives:

We are a couple with no children. A year ago I changed jobs to work in a school, as their school counsellor, and the school are very happy for canine companions to accompany us to work and be around the pupils as long as they are well behaved, quiet-ish and friendly. Because of this, my husband and I hoped this would be the perfect opportunity to get a Vizsla, which we have desperately wanted for years, but put off due to work commitments.

I do have a few concerns and am not sure if I am just being overly anxious and have read too many horror story blogs, or whether they are valid causes for concern?

As I work in a school, I have the 10 week summer holidays to train my pup. There is reputable breeder with a Vizsla litter that is ready to leave at the start of the holidays, meaning she would be 19 weeks old by the time she came to work. Would this give the puppy enough time to adjust to being able to handle a work day with me? 

I have my own quite large office and a waiting room, so there is plenty of space. Pupils will come to see me in my office and I would like them to be greeted by a friendly waggy Vizsla, not a hyperactive one. We are planning to crate train her, take her to puppy classes, dog socialisation, and give her time to get used to my office before the start of term, but any helpful ideas on how to make this as smooth a transition as possible would be welcome. 

We are both keen runners, but some of the information I have read on exercise requirement is contradictory and overwhelming e.g. vizsla's that require walking up to 10 miles a day to keep them calm!? Is this a vicious circle of the more you exercise a dog, the fitter they get and the more they require, or are their exercise needs truly that extensive. As I said, we are both keen runners (but not 10 miles a day keen!) and once our dog was old enough, we could definitely offer her at least an hour a day of free running as we are surrounded by fields. Would this be enough to take the edge off the dogs energy levels so that she would settle calmly in my office with me?

I have read mixed reports with most saying this is a great family dog, but some blogs detailing more negative experiences - are Vizsla's a good dog to be around pupils and a school?

We could use dog day care a few days a week to help, but in the long run I would really like a dog that can accompany me happily everywhere rather then spending a lot of time in day care.

Any advice greatly appreciated as we are very keen to get a V, but really want it to be as positive an experience as possible.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Hello emsa,
Welcome.
Taking a 19 week old puppy to school would we TOUGH. My guess is it would be like taking a 18 month old toddler with you. I'd give that at least a year.

Exercise is important to the dogs happiness and health. 

There are over 600 articles on redbirddog (my blog) if you'd like to look around.

In the forum's search box type in "Good with Kids" and "running" for some help with a couple of your questions.

Good luck and your lives will never be the same.

RBD


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

The reason you see contradicting stories, is because each dog can be different.
Some make great family dogs, while others are not kid friendly.
How kid friendly are the breeders dogs, do they like strangers? Are they fine in new places, with a lot going on around them?
I would say taking a young pup to school every day would be tough.
Maybe doing daycare part of the week, and only have the pup at school 1 or 2 days a week would be easier. And your going to need to lower your expectations on how they greet people, until the pup has matured.
Yes these dogs need mental, and physical exercise.
How much physical exercise depends on the dog, and how in shape you get them. So much of owning this breed is dependent on how committed your are to fulfilling their needs. They can be excellent companions in the right home, or holy terrors in the wrong one.


----------



## emsa (May 5, 2015)

Thank you for the responses, they're greatly appreciated as is any more advice!

Here is a bit more info about their temperament: When I visited the breeder she had the dam and her father there and both were very calm, affectionate and friendly. However, the dam was around 4 years old and about a week or two from giving birth and her father was mellow like I guess a lot of older dogs are. The breeders seemed very knowledgeable and participated and judged HV competitions, as well as doing field and show work. They were an older couple, living in a very rural location, so I wouldn't have thought they had regular daily contact with children. I didn't ask about how adaptable her Vs were to new situations, but I guess having competed her successfully in shows, and in the field, that she did adapt well to a variety of situations. From what I saw when I was there, she did not appear to be an overly sensitive or easily upset dog. 

The school I work at is 13 - 18 so the dog would not regularly be around very little or young children, however I think, at least initially, the idea of doggy day care a couple of days a week would be a very good one.

Any more thoughts are warmly welcome!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Greetings, emsa!  The kind of dog you will have at maturity depends a lot on your puppy's early experiences. These experiences are shaped by you. Below are some activities that will help puppy to become a friendly, solid adult dog. All of these experiences should be happy and positive.  

Socialization Scavenger Hunt:

Go for 3 car rides (or more)
Have a bath (at home or groomer)
Meet 2 gray haired senior citizens
Meet a person with a cane or in a wheelchair
Visit a garden center or hardware store
Visit the vet without an appointment and just sit in the waiting room
Visit 2 friends at their homes
Do "sit" and "down" for a stranger
Go to a friend's house and leave puppy there for an hour without you
Take biscuits from 3 different children
Carry your pup to 3 different parks
Ride on public transit while being carried
Meet 3 friendly dogs owned by friends
Ride on an elevator
Meet another domestic pet while on leash
Take a biscuit from a man with a beard

Good luck!


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

I feel better knowing that the kids you work with are older, so that they are less likely to feel overwhelmed by an enthusiastic V. Energy levels, exercise requirements, and family suitability do vary across the breed but what is your backup plan in case the dog you get is a higher energy/ high strung one? 

From my own experience and from what others here who work from home have said, we're not sure if our dogs are actually calmer or if being with them so much of the day is the reason they settle down well. My theory, which I'm sure has exceptions, is that because of their velcro nature, Vs who are left at home alone during the day require more exercise than those that aren't. It's more of an emotional/mental need than a physical one, but a tired V is a happy V. So IMO most of the day with human plus an hour off-leash exercise plus training/mental stimulation isn't unreasonable. 

I think it'll be a bit of a headache dealing with a young puppy and your job at the same time, but that's also a fantastic (and only) way to socialize it and shape it to do well in that environment. If you're willing to put in extensive training time and understand that it'll probably take 2 years before you have what you've described to us than I think you can make it work.


----------



## organicthoughts (Oct 9, 2012)

Get a crate for your office and your problems will be solved. You can let pup out for training opportunities with willing participants, but have a place to pop him in when need be.

That is what I would do. I would have loved to take my puppy to work, would have made things easier.


----------



## JasonLP (May 29, 2014)

Your V works for you.

You set up and do what you'll want from your V.

Don't follow the internet instructions. If you want a couch potato you build one. Set it up and expose it to what you'll want from it. They are bred to work for you. Some require more training for the lifestyle you want and some require less. Each one is different and so set up things for what you want and not what the internet says you should be doing.

If you don't run 10 miles don't ask your V to.

If you don't like any of the puppies, no one is forcing you to take one. Wait for the next litter until you find one that's doing everything you think will be good for you. If it's a breeder that chooses for you be ready to walkaway until the next litter.

You have a certain job in mind for your V take the time to pick and test the puppies, again if it's a breeder that chooses for you tell them the hopefuls you have from that litter if you don't get what you want wait until the next litter and visit the litter at least twice before adopting.

These dogs are going to be around for many years just picking one or *not *is so important to how the next 10+ years of your life will be.


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

einspänner said:


> From my own experience and from what others here who work from home have said, we're not sure if our dogs are actually calmer or if being with them so much of the day is the reason they settle down well. My theory, which I'm sure has exceptions, is that because of their velcro nature, Vs who are left at home alone during the day require more exercise than those that aren't. It's more of an emotional/mental need than a physical one, but a tired V is a happy V.


I would agree with this wholeheartedly. Both my husband and I work full time (and then some) and our V needs a TON of exercise. But when we're on vacation for a week, he's a different dog. I think the mental/emotional stimulation of going to work with you will really help lessen the exercise needs. And if you can exercise the pup before work you'll have a much easier time working on calm introductions, etc. Be aware that a lot of V's as pups are LOUD, especially if you try to leave them alone (they will voice their displeasure!). And super mouthy (until they are done teething around 4ish months old they often draw blood). Even with my 2 year old V in the house, it's hard for me to get any work done!


----------



## emsa (May 5, 2015)

Thank you for the advice everyone!

I am beginning to feel more hopeful that we can make it work and won't end up with a traumatised dog / owner / school pupils!

I am hoping that if I can get the puppy used to being in her crate quietly in my office, then I should be able to get some work done.

My brother also recommended that we get a dog trainer with V experience to give us some one-to-one advice throughout the summer to help ensure we are on the right track.


----------

